# Jetseal 109 on wheels



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

How long am I supposed to leave it on to dry before polishing off?

Applied it to wheels, left for 45mins then buffed off.

Should I leave it longer?

Going to put another coat on in 24 hrs.

P.S. put EZ Glaze on first and it really adds so much depth to the shine.

These are the wheels that are being treated before they go on the car. Picture is before treatment, will post after pics.










Thanks in advance people


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

20 minutes is recommended iirc. (Bottle is at work)


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

yeah 45 mins is long enough but it does no harm leaving it on longer.


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

thats a nice stretch!


----------



## Davey S2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Just out to ask a similar question.

I have just got some Poorboys Wheel Sealant and also have Jetseal 109.

Whats the best procedure for the wheels? wash, dry, couple of coats of jetseal then 2-3 coats of Poorboys?


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

No need for both but why not!


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Davey S2 said:


> Just out to ask a similar question.
> 
> I have just got some Poorboys Wheel Sealant and also have Jetseal 109.
> 
> Whats the best procedure for the wheels? wash, dry, couple of coats of jetseal then 2-3 coats of Poorboys?


Why use both sealants?

I'd go for:

Wash > Dry > Jetseal x2 > Wax (if you wanted)


----------



## Davey S2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Cupracol said:


> Why use both sealants?
> 
> I'd go for:
> 
> Wash > Dry > Jetseal x2 > Wax (if you wanted)


So I can put Z*mol Titanium on after one of the sealants?


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah not a problem, once the sealant has fully cured.


----------



## Davey S2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Cheers guys


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

thanks for all you help, much appreciated.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

does wax on wheels really work??

isnt the temp of the brakes just going to melt it right off?


----------



## Fat Audi 80 (Nov 8, 2006)

Does the sunshine on a panel melt the wax off?


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

Yes but not as long as a wax on the rest of the car.

There are waxes that are designed to be put on wheels, as they can withstand the temperature and abuse that wheels take.


----------



## richjohnhughes (Sep 24, 2007)

Fat Audi 80 said:


> Does the sunshine on a panel melt the wax off?


your paint get as hot as your brake discs?


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

I used to always treat my wheels with ***** Carbon but found that due to the oils contained in the wax it would make brake dust stick to the wheel even more.

This is why I'm switching to a synthetic sealant approach now.


----------

